# Bye bye, The Outlaw...



## mlx (Oct 7, 2020)

Good riddance. 

(I bet he'll create another user so he can continue spreading his numbers that justify his racism).


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2020)

mlx said:


> Good riddance.
> 
> (I bet he'll create another user so he can continue spreading his numbers that justify his racism).


I have been ignoring him for some time.  What post was the last straw?


----------



## mlx (Oct 8, 2020)

espola said:


> I have been ignoring him for some time.  What post was the last straw?


In the Washington"s governor thread. He went off on his usual tirade about Newsom. 

Nothing racist this time, but I guess it was him ignoring his previous weekly bans.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2020)

More petty bullshit.
I hope everyone else posting politics up there was banned also.


----------



## mlx (Oct 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More petty bullshit.
> I hope everyone else posting politics up there was banned also.


Wah, wah,wah...

You hurt? 

In reality, you trumpers are a bunch of sissys who keep crying for everything.


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2020)

mlx said:


> Wah, wah,wah...
> 
> You hurt?
> 
> In reality, you trumpers are a bunch of sissys who keep crying for everything.


Yeah, why are Trump and his followers all such whiny little bitches all the time?
Waaahhh, the media is against us.
Wahhh, the FBI is against us.
Wahhh, the mail is against us.
Waahh, waaahh, waahh.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2020)

espola said:


> I have been ignoring him for some time.  What post was the last straw?


*Yet another LIE by Spola Ebola....*
*
You've been ignoring the TRUTH for quite some time..!!!
*
*Probably some LIE by YOU was his last straw...*


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Yeah, why are Trump and his followers all such whiny little bitches all the time?
> Waaahhh, the media is against us.
> Wahhh, the FBI is against us.
> Wahhh, the mail is against us.
> Waahh, waaahh, waahh.


*You can keep your inner fantasies to yourself.....*
*
That's an order..!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Yeah, why are Trump and his followers all such whiny little bitches all the time?
> Waaahhh, the media is against us.
> Wahhh, the FBI is against us.
> Wahhh, the mail is against us.
> Waahh, waaahh, waahh.


Reality just isn’t on their side. They prefer the made up world where they are relevant and trump actually cares about them. Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2020)

mlx said:


> In the Washington"s governor thread. He went off on his usual tirade about Newsom.
> 
> Nothing racist this time, but I guess it was him ignoring his previous weekly bans.


Racist?
Racism only exists in that small, closed mind of yours. Maybe try and talk your husband into banging  you, you will feel better , but if he can’t stomach the thought of you naked give me a call.
In the mean time here is a song about you.


----------



## mlx (Oct 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Racist?
> Racism only exists in that small, closed mind of yours. Maybe try and talk your husband into banging  you, you will feel better , but if he can’t stomach the thought of you naked give me a call.
> In the mean time here is a song about you.


wah wah wah


----------



## EOTL (Oct 9, 2020)

Gosh, I’m gone a couple days and missed my buddy getting banned? I guess my work here is almost done.


----------



## mlx (Oct 9, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Gosh, I’m gone a couple days and missed my buddy getting banned? I guess my work here is almost done.


As I said, he'll be back with a different alias. We'll know when a "new" member starts preaching his "numbers" and "facts".


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2020)

mlx said:


> wah wah wah



*Three's a charm....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Gosh, I’m gone a couple days and missed my buddy getting banned? I guess my work here is almost done.


You are just a little bitch.


----------



## EOTL (Oct 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are just a little bitch.


You should thank me that you don’t have to play sidekick anymore.


----------



## messy (Oct 10, 2020)

I wonder how many votes trump will get.
Again it will be wayyyyyy less than Hillary got.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2020)

messy said:


> I wonder how many votes trump will get.
> Again it will be wayyyyyy less than Hillary got.


Still playing that game I see.
Nice job.


----------



## messy (Oct 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Still playing that game I see.
> Nice job.


You’re right. I erred. I should have said “fewer,” not less.
And it is a bit of a surprise that was so much more popular than he has ever been.
And now Obama’s VP is going to wipe the floor with an orange mop. 
So embarrassing!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re right. I erred. I should have said “fewer,” not less.
> And it is a bit of a surprise that was so much more popular than he has ever been.
> And now Obama’s VP is going to wipe the floor with an orange mop.
> So embarrassing!


Embarrassing is voting for dementia joe and that race baiting whore Kamala.
You know that though.
You know what they say.
Don’t count your fried chicken.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2020)

FBI, Twitter launch investigation into Steve Scully's claims account was hacked
					

The FBI and Twitter are now investigating an alleged hack into C-SPAN political editor Steve Scully’s Twitter account.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2020)

Trump picks up another Nobel Peace Prize nomination from Europe after diplomatic victories
					

President Trump has picked up another nomination for the Nobel Peace Prize, after a Finnish member of the European Parliament (MEP) has called for the American president to be given the honor.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## EOTL (Oct 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Embarrassing is voting for dementia joe and that race baiting whore Kamala.
> You know that though.
> You know what they say.
> Don’t count your fried chicken.


Racist.


----------



## mlx (Oct 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Embarrassing is voting for dementia joe and that race baiting whore Kamala.
> You know that though.
> You know what they say.
> Don’t count your fried chicken.


I mean, you know you are a racist. And people calling you that doesn't offend you.

But what you don't realize is that you have no power whatsoever.

You are a sad loser with no power at all.

Like I said before, just a Chihuahua dog yapping and yapping.


----------



## EOTL (Oct 10, 2020)

mlx said:


> I mean, you know you are a racist. And people calling you that doesn't offend you.
> 
> But what you don't realize is that you have no power whatsoever.
> 
> ...


The only way to deal with MAGAts is to continue mocking and humiliating them. Soon these racist snowflakes will only have their little anonymous Internet forums left, until they also get kicked off of those, just like @Sheriff Joe’s boyfriend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Racist.


What chu talkin bout Willis?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2020)

mlx said:


> I mean, you know you are a racist. And people calling you that doesn't offend you.
> 
> But what you don't realize is that you have no power whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Hey, nothing I post is as bad as Biden calling Obama clean and calling black thugs super predators and saying if you don’t vote for me you ain’t black and saying only black women stock shelves and you need an Indian accent for o go to a 7/11.
Lighten up Francis, it’s a joke.
MAGA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2020)

This is what racism looks like.








						University Of Kentucky Segregated Residential Assistance Training By Race, Sent White People To ‘White Accountability Space’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## messy (Oct 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Embarrassing is voting for dementia joe and that race baiting whore Kamala.
> You know that though.
> You know what they say.
> Don’t count your fried chicken.


Wow you sound so angry and ageist and sexist. 
Is that because your team is getting destroyed in a few weeks? 
No wait, you always talk this way. 
I’m very busy counting my votes. 
But “remember 2016.” Keep saying that.


----------



## EOTL (Oct 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What chu talkin bout Willis?


Like I said, racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Like I said, racist.


----------



## messy (Oct 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 9232


I think you should have quoted George Wallace...he was to the left of John Wayne.


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2020)

messy said:


> I wonder how many votes trump will get.
> Again it will be wayyyyyy less than Hillary got.



*Keep smokin that Socialist/Communist Crack.....*
*
Socialism only works as long as other peoples money lasts...Period.*


*DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2020)

messy said:


> I think you should have quoted George Wallace...he was to the left of John Wayne.


*You should study/understand the filthy history your promoting...*


----------



## mlx (Oct 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You should study/understand the filthy history your ("you're" as in "you are") promoting...*


You should study and understand how to speak and write in the English language properly.


----------



## espola (Oct 12, 2020)

messy said:


> I think you should have quoted George Wallace...he was to the left of John Wayne.


"John Wayne" was fictional character created by Hollywood usually portrayed by a semi-talented cowboy actor named Marion Morrison.  While Wayne/Morrisson had a few early artistic successes such as Stagecoach and They Were Expendable, his later career tended toward caricatures filling out a role easily characterized as "what would John Wayne do?" 

Imagine how much better all those movies (or at least the movies made after 1950) would be with Clint Eastwood playing the big parts.


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2020)

mlx said:


> I mean, you know you are a racist. And people calling you that doesn't offend you.
> 
> But what you don't realize is that you have no power whatsoever.
> 
> ...



*Do you own a mirror....





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 12, 2020)

espola said:


> "John Wayne" was fictional character created by Hollywood usually portrayed by a semi-talented cowboy actor named Marion Morrison.  While Wayne/Morrisson had a few early artistic successes such as Stagecoach and They Were Expendable, his later career tended toward caricatures filling out a role easily characterized as "what would John Wayne do?"
> 
> Imagine how much better all those movies (or at least the movies made after 1950) would be with Clint Eastwood playing the big parts.


He was a cliche but had a few entertaining movies. Elvis is the one whose talent was wasted, musically and as an actor. He made one good movie and a series of bad albums with only one or two good tracks on each, of that.


----------



## espola (Oct 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He was a cliche but had a few entertaining movies. Elvis is the one whose talent was wasted, musically and as an actor. He made one good movie and a series of bad albums with only one or two good tracks on each, of that.


I have fond memories of Elvis as an actor - the first movie I took a date to was Kid Galahad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2020)

espola said:


> I have fond memories of Elvis as an actor - the first movie I took a date to was Kid Galahad.


What was his name?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> The only way to deal with MAGAts is to continue mocking and humiliating them. Soon these racist snowflakes will only have their little anonymous Internet forums left, until they also get kicked off of those, just like @Sheriff Joe’s boyfriend.


----------



## Torros (Oct 16, 2020)

L


Hüsker Dü said:


> Reality just isn’t on their side. They prefer the made up world where they are relevant and trump actually cares about them. Lol!


Like Biden could remember you if he had to.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2020)

Torros said:


> L
> 
> Like Biden could remember you if he had to.


trump can’t remember when he is tested or not. He doesn’t know who David Duke is, doesn’t know what is meant by white supremacy or white supremacist, doesn’t know anything about QAnon but knows they love America and him and are fighting hard against pedophilia, he sure knows a lot about things he claims to know nothing about.


----------



## messy (Oct 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump can’t remember when he is tested or not. He doesn’t know who David Duke is, doesn’t know what is meant by white supremacy or white supremacist, doesn’t know anything about QAnon but knows they love America and him and are fighting hard against pedophilia, he sure knows a lot about things he claims to know nothing about.


The day after the debate he claimed he’s never heard of the proud Boys.
His schtick is tired and over.


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2020)

messy said:


> The day after the debate he claimed he’s never heard of the proud Boys.
> His schtick is tired and over.



*Try something else " Messy " Financial...
You and your CRIMINALS are in deep shit.*

*FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 19, 2020)

Outhouse is gone? One less sniveling crybaby.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Oct 19, 2020)

Cracks are appearing and REAL corruption is beginning to show due to a laptop. Things are looking worse day by day especially when you once again try to blame RUSSIA!?!?!?!? LOL. 

Can't wait for your socialist pig liberal tears... 

And if we do lose, I will not cry like you did in 2016. I will simply do the following and go to work and hope for the best just like I did in 2012. You know, conservatives have to actually go to work rather than live under government funding.


----------



## EOTL (Oct 19, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> Cracks are appearing and REAL corruption is beginning to show due to a laptop. Things are looking worse day by day especially when you once again try to blame RUSSIA!?!?!?!? LOL.
> 
> Can't wait for your socialist pig liberal tears...
> 
> ...


Ha ha. You’re already crying like a baby.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ha ha. You’re already crying like a baby.


Man there sure are a lot of So Cal teams traveling to AZ. I thought you guaranteed that wouldn't happen.

I see teams as young as 09s out here.

Oh wait you said ECNL and GA wouldn't travel out here.

Never mind...I see them out every weekend as well.

You said no way would So Cal teams travel to AZ during Covid.


----------



## crush (Oct 19, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Man there sure are a lot of So Cal teams traveling to AZ. I thought you guaranteed that wouldn't happen.
> 
> I see teams as young as 09s out here.
> 
> ...


Stop hijacking off thread bro.  This is politics only.  Take your ass over to the soccer section.  I'm telling Dom on you.........


----------



## EOTL (Oct 19, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Man there sure are a lot of So Cal teams traveling to AZ. I thought you guaranteed that wouldn't happen.
> 
> I see teams as young as 09s out here.
> 
> ...


Let me know when an official ECNL game happens, at which time I will admit that I was wrong about that. It looks like I underestimated the stupidity of soccer parents.  I should have known better.


----------



## EOTL (Oct 19, 2020)

crush said:


> Stop hijacking off thread bro.  This is politics only.  Take your ass over to the soccer section.  I'm telling Dom on you.........


Actually this thread is about how a racist POS was banned from a youth soccer forum. Think about how shitty a human being someone must be for that to happen.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Let me know when an official ECNL game happens, at which time I will admit that I was wrong about that. It looks like I underestimated the stupidity of soccer parents.  I should have known better.


So your theory being that GA and ECNL parents will travel out of state for scrimmages, but won't for an official game?


----------



## mlx (Oct 19, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> So your theory being that GA and ECNL parents will travel out of state for scrimmages, but won't for an official game?


Are you so insecure you need to compare dick measurements with ACLU?


----------



## MARsSPEED (Oct 19, 2020)

mlx said:


> Are you so insecure you need to compare dick measurements with ACLU?


That's actually @EOTL but anyone who supports ACLU that is a man is likely hung like a little girl. Apparently he can't read or comprehend words either based on his response to my last post.


----------



## messy (Oct 19, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> That's actually @EOTL but anyone who supports ACLU that is a man is likely hung like a little girl. Apparently he can't read or comprehend words either based on his response to my last post.


I think Mars peed is too dumb to understand what mlx meant when he said ACLU.


----------



## EOTL (Oct 19, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> That's actually @EOTL but anyone who supports ACLU that is a man is likely hung like a little girl. Apparently he can't read or comprehend words either based on his response to my last post.


Now you’re crying about the ACLU? You really are a whiny little s**t. I don’t see any realistic chance that you’ll stop your crying on Nov 4, but we do hope you keep your promise.


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ha ha. You’re already crying like a baby.



*No....he stated the TRUTH...you're whimpering like a bitch.*


----------



## mlx (Oct 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> *No....he stated the TRUTH...you're whimpering like a bitch.*


Hey! I'm glad you finally figured out "your" vs "you're".


----------



## messy (Oct 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Now you’re crying about the ACLU? You really are a whiny little s**t. I don’t see any realistic chance that you’ll stop your crying on Nov 4, but we do hope you keep your promise.


Whining and crying about everything is what prevents them from feeling like a total loser.


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Whining and crying about everything is what prevents them from feeling like a total loser.


In spite of the fact that it makes them look like total losers?


----------



## MARsSPEED (Oct 19, 2020)

So “Rules for Radicals” also works on online political threads it seems. You know, blame people of what you are actually guilty of.

FYI, stating facts is not crying. Making any and every excuse for what happened in 2016 is whining and crying.

No need to post Youtube videos as a reminder. We’ve all seen them. My absolute favorite is reliving that night and the reaction of the Liberal news networks. Fantastic!

Maybe we’ll get another dose this year. I am really hoping so.

Here is the biggest difference though. If Biden wins, hardworking conservatives will go to work the next day. Some may whine and cry but most will take it on the chin just like we did in 2012.

If Trump wins again, watch for Government dependent thugs and brainwashed college students to take to the streets and riot after about 24 hours of tears.

Mic drop.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Oct 19, 2020)

Shortly after posting I came across this. Oh, the irony. ROFL. Too bad I can’t embed.

Liberal Stuck in Trump Rally on the 405 Whining and Crying!

More Liberal Tears 2020!


----------



## EOTL (Oct 19, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> So “Rules for Radicals” also works on online political threads it seems. You know, blame people of what you are actually guilty of.
> 
> FYI, stating facts is not crying. Making any and every excuse for what happened in 2016 is whining and crying.
> 
> ...


I guess I need to be the one to tell you that the majority of hard working Americans voted for Clinton last time and even more will vote for Biden this time around. You can try to caricaturize liberals and moderates all you want, but playing that game doesn’t work out well for all you toothless, racist, uneducated, unemployed MAGAT bumpkins.


----------



## messy (Oct 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I guess I need to be the one to tell you that the majority of hard working Americans voted for Clinton last time and even more will vote for Biden this time around. You can try to caricaturize liberals and moderates all you want, but playing that game doesn’t work out well for all you toothless, racist, uneducated, unemployed MAGAT bumpkins.


Mars peed considers himself a “hardworking conservative.” That’s really funny. He’s not conservative at all...and I doubt he works hard.


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2020)

mlx said:


> Hey! I'm glad you finally figured out "your" vs "you're".



*Thanks......now go suck on a " Don " Lemon.....





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Man there sure are a lot of So Cal teams traveling to AZ. I thought you guaranteed that wouldn't happen.
> 
> I see teams as young as 09s out here.
> 
> ...


Just got back, thanks for the Scottsdale tip.
One of the waitresses asked if we were here from SoCal for soccer, no uniforms on the girls, she said there a ton on Ca people for soccer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Actually this thread is about how a racist POS was banned from a youth soccer forum. Think about how shitty a human being someone must be for that to happen.


What kind of pussy reports someone on a soccer forum?
That’s a shitty bitch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2020)

mlx said:


> Hey! I'm glad you finally figured out "your" vs "you're".


You’re not going to be happy when your wife comes home from my house with wet panties.
How is that?


----------



## EOTL (Oct 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What kind of pussy reports someone on a soccer forum?
> That’s a shitty bitch.


Such language. I know you’re still sad about losing your #1, but it’s time to move on.


----------



## mlx (Oct 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You’re not going to be happy when your wife comes home from my house with wet panties.
> How is that?


You are practicing "your" vs "you're" as well? Good! You can bring the illiteracy numbers among rednecks down. Keep it up!


----------



## MARsSPEED (Oct 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I guess I need to be the one to tell you that the majority of hard working Americans voted for Clinton last time and even more will vote for Biden this time around. You can try to caricaturize liberals and moderates all you want, but playing that game doesn’t work out well for all you toothless, racist, uneducated, unemployed MAGAT bumpkins.


Actually, the majority of Californians did. Take away California, and you have a different story. Liberal rule has served your state well hasn’t it? I hear the iconic Venice Beach is a shithole now not to mention many other places.

As for hardworking, below is a link to Homeless per Capita by state. No surprise New York, California, and DC are the tops followed by Oregon and Washington. All are governed by Democrats.

Facts don’t care about your feelings. Thanks for playing.

Before I leave this thread, since it is about Outlaw, I’ll say this. His statements are derogatory rather than racist. I don’t condone his comments or support them. I do believe stereotypes happen for a reason however.

I was always taught racism will always exist but never to partake. Racism is natural actually, the difference is that us as a human race have the ability to recognize the difference between right and wrong. Racism or what it used to be, was considered extreme slander and insulting and threats against others. Somehow, it has been twisted into anything ever so slight, or taken out of context to condem someone against blacks, but not Africans, or African Americans. And there is a difference. I do not see the same treatment for Latino, Asian, or Caucasion. Racism is fairly only a one way street currently.  I know this will trigger you, but it’s just my opinion. 

And here is the link to the homeless:








						Homelessness rate in the U.S., by state 2020 | Statista
					

When analyzing the ratio of homelessness to state population, New York, Hawaii, and California had the highest rates in 2020.




					www.statista.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just got back, thanks for the Scottsdale tip.
> One of the waitresses asked if we were here from SoCal for soccer, no uniforms on the girls, she said there a ton on Ca people for soccer.


Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Glad you had a good time.


Great town.
Cruised the houses above the Phoenician, pretty nice.


----------



## EOTL (Oct 20, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> Actually, the majority of Californians did. Take away California, and you have a different story. Liberal rule has served your state well hasn’t it? I hear the iconic Venice Beach is a shithole now not to mention many other places.
> 
> As for hardworking, below is a link to Homeless per Capita by state. No surprise New York, California, and DC are the tops followed by Oregon and Washington. All are governed by Democrats.
> 
> ...


Actually the majority of Americans did. Of course, the majority does not vote for someone if you don’t count the majority who voted for them. 

One of the main problems with the MAGAT crowd is that they can identify “what is”, but have absolutely no clue “why it is.”  Homelessness does not exist because of liberal policies or governors. That’s just what you simpletons say to others because you lack the brainpower and empathy necessary to understand or even care about the problem.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Oct 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Actually the majority of Americans did. Of course, the majority does not vote for someone if you don’t count the majority who voted for them.
> 
> One of the main problems with the MAGAT crowd is that they can identify “what is”, but have absolutely no clue “why it is.”  Homelessness does not exist because of liberal policies or governors. That’s just what you simpletons say to others because you lack the brainpower and empathy necessary to understand or even care about the problem.


I was going to leave but you want to keep playing. You paint people with a broad brush like Roy Lichtenstein. That makes you absolutely no better than a racist or like who this thread is named after. You do it to multiple groups of people. You'll never admit it though. 

I vote simply on policy and not "MAGA". I am a conservative. I believe in Capitalism, am pro-life, own guns, and go to church. I believe in the freedom of speech. I support a smaller centralized government. I support the police because I know 95% of police are good people and serve selflessly. I also have a degree and work 50 hours a week and do not feel the government should make choices for me. I am not wealthy but sacrifice what might be my riches on my wife and daughter. My moral values come from the bible and I believe the 10 commandments are a moral foundation. This is the basis in which I vote. If a Democrat aligned more with my values, then he or she would get my vote. It's that simple. I don't care about the stupid crap Trump says, his policy aligns the closest to what I would like to see. Same goes for any other politician I vote for. 

So, that said, I also realize my opinion and values are different than others. I do realize being pro-life is not ideal for everyone and there should be a middle ground.  My opinion but not my value tells me there should be some type of gun control. As for Capitalism, we are supposed to have checks and balances, but that side is now corrupted by both sides of the aisle.  I believe anyone has there own right to worship anything they want just like Messy worships this forum. Although I prefer small government, I understand others may be in need.

Key here is moderation. Unfortunately we don't and will never have a compromising candidate. That is what brings me to vote for Trump. What I know about Biden is he for Government Welfare and is closer to a socialist than he is capitalist. He wants extreme gun control. He is pro-choice past 6 months. He wants to censor speech. He wants to expand government control.  He is also politically corrupt and has been in the government going all the way back to when I was in elementary school. 

About your homeless statement...you can hurl insults all you want but I find it funny you have no idea what you are talking about. I don't expect you to be humble but it was an example of how you were wrong. BTW, the leading causes of homelessness are mental health, drugs, AND GOVERNMENT WELFARE. Also, the homeless population exploded in the 1980s when Mental Institutes were disbanded by Democrats. 

You will never admit you might be wrong. If is Trump or a Conservative said 1+1=2, you would reply with ignorant insults like "Yeah, but you don't know what 2+2 is dumbass!" 

The only thing that makes me stupid is the fact I keep coming back thinking something may have changed.


----------



## espola (Oct 20, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> I was going to leave but you want to keep playing. You paint people with a broad brush like Roy Lichtenstein. That makes you absolutely no better than a racist or like who this thread is named after. You do it to multiple groups of people. You'll never admit it though.
> 
> I vote simply on policy and not "MAGA". I am a conservative. I believe in Capitalism, am pro-life, own guns, and go to church. I believe in the freedom of speech. I support a smaller centralized government. I support the police because I know 95% of police are good people and serve selflessly. I also have a degree and work 50 hours a week and do not feel the government should make choices for me. I am not wealthy but sacrifice what might be my riches on my wife and daughter. My moral values come from the bible and I believe the 10 commandments are a moral foundation. This is the basis in which I vote. If a Democrat aligned more with my values, then he or she would get my vote. It's that simple. I don't care about the stupid crap Trump says, his policy aligns the closest to what I would like to see. Same goes for any other politician I vote for.
> 
> ...


Why would anyone who claims to be a "conservative" vote for t?


----------



## EOTL (Oct 20, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> I was going to leave but you want to keep playing. You paint people with a broad brush like Roy Lichtenstein. That makes you absolutely no better than a racist or like who this thread is named after. You do it to multiple groups of people. You'll never admit it though.
> 
> I vote simply on policy and not "MAGA". I am a conservative. I believe in Capitalism, am pro-life, own guns, and go to church. I believe in the freedom of speech. I support a smaller centralized government. I support the police because I know 95% of police are good people and serve selflessly. I also have a degree and work 50 hours a week and do not feel the government should make choices for me. I am not wealthy but sacrifice what might be my riches on my wife and daughter. My moral values come from the bible and I believe the 10 commandments are a moral foundation. This is the basis in which I vote. If a Democrat aligned more with my values, then he or she would get my vote. It's that simple. I don't care about the stupid crap Trump says, his policy aligns the closest to what I would like to see. Same goes for any other politician I vote for.
> 
> ...


You start this by generalizing that those who doesn’t share your views are crybabies, I mock you for it, and you claim I’m the one painting people using broad brushstrokes? Sure. Actually I’m more like Roy Lichtenstein, who did the opposite by panting in very small and exacting brushstrokes. I target a very specific sub-class of sub-humans - bullies. Go figure, they’re virtually always MAGATs like yourself. I know it’s hard ti wrap your head around a libtard who doesn’t play nice, who gets douched like the whine pussy who’s namesake graces the name of this thread, but them’s the breaks. The days when MAGAT pieces of s**t could get away with being a**holes in the name of god and the bible are over. Over. Hopefully you’ll back into your bush Nov. 4 like you promised.

Of course you don’t care about the stupid crap Trump says or does, because that would require caring about other humans or had empathy for anyone, you wouldn’t vote for him. You denigrate and stereotype the homeless, liberals, minorities and you think it’s fine because you just deny you’re doing it in the very sentence after you do it.


----------



## EOTL (Oct 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Why would anyone who claims to be a "conservative" vote for t?


He’s “neo-conservative”, meaning he’s just an a**hole. He’s totally cool running massive federal deficits and killing off trade through tariffs. He’s a massive socialist who supports propping up mega-companies with subsidies, including ag and energy companies and military vendors, he absolutely loves giving trillions to companies (but not people) to prop them up during covid. He loves that the size of the federal government has ballooned under his master.  You know, the opposite of conservative. 

What he wants are guns and to make sure no one can have an abortion or marry someone of the same gender.  And that people who are born into poverty stay there because empathy is not a part of his religion.  And that his religious beliefs gets favored status.  The good news is that religious bigots don’t get a free pass anymore. They get to be held accountable when they’re bigots and otherwise horrible human beings “in the name of god”. It is really great that the GOP dog whistled folks like him because they needed people to vote against their financial and social self-interests, and now the monster ate the party. It’s over for the GOP.  It’s now just the a**hole and collaborator party.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> He’s “neo-conservative”, meaning he’s just an a**hole. He’s totally cool running massive federal deficits and killing off trade through tariffs. He’s a massive socialist who supports propping up mega-companies with subsidies, including ag and energy companies and military vendors, he absolutely loves giving trillions to companies (but not people) to prop them up during covid. He loves that the size of the federal government has ballooned under his master.  You know, the opposite of conservative.
> 
> What he wants are guns and to make sure no one can have an abortion or marry someone of the same gender.  And that people who are born into poverty stay there because empathy is not a part of his religion.  And that his religious beliefs gets favored status.  The good news is that religious bigots don’t get a free pass anymore. They get to be held accountable when they’re bigots and otherwise horrible human beings “in the name of god”. It is really great that the GOP dog whistled folks like him because they needed people to vote against their financial and social self-interests, and now the monster ate the party. It’s over for the GOP.  It’s now just the a**hole and collaborator party.


And?


----------



## N00B (Oct 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> The good news is that religious bigots don’t get a free pass anymore. They get to be held accountable when they’re bigots and otherwise horrible human beings “in the name of god”.


You seem to have a problem with religion. Care to elaborate? Is this specific to a particular religion?
Just trying to determine which group of people you are stereotyping and painting with an unflattering broad brush, like with your sexist comments in other threads.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> He’s “neo-conservative”, meaning he’s just an a**hole. He’s totally cool running massive federal deficits and killing off trade through tariffs. He’s a massive socialist who supports propping up mega-companies with subsidies, including ag and energy companies and military vendors, he absolutely loves giving trillions to companies (but not people) to prop them up during covid. He loves that the size of the federal government has ballooned under his master.  You know, the opposite of conservative.
> 
> What he wants are guns and to make sure no one can have an abortion or marry someone of the same gender.  And that people who are born into poverty stay there because empathy is not a part of his religion.  And that his religious beliefs gets favored status.  The good news is that religious bigots don’t get a free pass anymore. They get to be held accountable when they’re bigots and otherwise horrible human beings “in the name of god”. It is really great that the GOP dog whistled folks like him because they needed people to vote against their financial and social self-interests, and now the monster ate the party. It’s over for the GOP.  It’s now just the a**hole and collaborator party.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 20, 2020)

N00B said:


> You seem to have a problem with religion. Care to elaborate? Is this specific to a particular religion?
> Just trying to determine which group of people you are stereotyping and painting with an unflattering broad brush, like with your sexist comments in other threads.


Cults are just that, cults.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 9310


Cult member.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Yeah, why are Trump and his followers all such whiny little bitches all the time?
> Waaahhh, the media is against us.
> Wahhh, the FBI is against us.
> Wahhh, the mail is against us.
> Waahh, waaahh, waahh.


You people crack me up.....still.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reality just isn’t on their side. They prefer the made up world where they are relevant and trump actually cares about them. Lol!


Biden and Harris.  Reality indeed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 20, 2020)

Why did outhouse get 86ed? He wasn’t even literate, just a street junkie with a bad case of feeling the victim.


----------



## EOTL (Oct 20, 2020)

N00B said:


> You seem to have a problem with religion. Care to elaborate? Is this specific to a particular religion?
> Just trying to determine which group of people you are stereotyping and painting with an unflattering broad brush, like with your sexist comments in other threads.


I have no problem with religion. I have a problem with people who use religion as a basis to tell others what to do. I have a problem when it is used to rationalize why they lack empathy for others. I have a problem when it is used to rationalize awful behavior.


----------



## messy (Oct 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why did outhouse get 86ed? He wasn’t even literate, just a street junkie with a bad case of feeling the victim.


He was too stupid to check himself, even after repeated warnings.


----------



## N00B (Oct 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I have no problem with religion. I have a problem with people who use religion as a basis to tell others what to do. I have a problem when it is used to rationalize why they lack empathy for others. I have a problem when it is used to rationalize awful behavior.


Very interesting perspective.  Most consider religion to be a system of beliefs, which could be very similar to what guides your self righteous approach to telling others what to do... your lack of empathy for those with differing views... and your rationalization of your awful behavior towards them.

I dislike the above behavior in both your critique of religious extremism, in any religion.  Just as I do with political and or social extremism, soof which you espouse.


----------



## EOTL (Oct 20, 2020)

N00B said:


> Very interesting perspective.  Most consider religion to be a system of beliefs, which could be very similar to what guides your self righteous approach to telling others what to do... your lack of empathy for those with differing views... and your rationalization of your awful behavior towards them.
> 
> I dislike the above behavior in both your critique of religious extremism, in any religion.  Just as I do with political and or social extremism, soof which you espouse.


Sorry buddy. Unfortunately the only effective way to deal with bullies, racists and fascists is to mock the hell out of them until they’ve been run off, and it’s hard to argue with results. Buh bye Outlaw, Tyrone (albeit probably also Outlaw) and Ricky Fandango. Simisoccerfan also changed his bullying tone a while back.

Again, I have no problem with religion. But when “god says so” is the excuse to mistreat others well, yes, I lack empathy for them.  Eye for an eye as they say.


----------



## N00B (Oct 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Sorry buddy. Unfortunately the only effective way to deal with bullies, racists and fascists is to mock the hell out of them until they’ve been run off, and it’s hard to argue with results. Buh bye Outlaw, Tyrone (albeit probably also Outlaw) and Ricky Fandango. Simisoccerfan also changed his bullying tone a while back.
> 
> Again, I have no problem with religion. But when “god says so” is the excuse to mistreat others well, yes, I lack empathy for them.  Eye for an eye as they say.


You are a bigot and a sexist.


_noun_

a person who is obstinately or unreasonably attached to a belief, opinion, or faction, especially one who is prejudiced against or antagonistic toward a person or people on the basis of their membership of a particular group.


----------



## espola (Oct 20, 2020)

N00B said:


> You are a bigot and a sexist.
> 
> 
> _noun_
> ...


Nonsense.


----------



## N00B (Oct 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Nonsense.


Nonsense?!

 You're talking about a person that refers to others with the sexist pejorative ‘pu**ies and is clearly “antagonistic toward a person or people on the basis of their membership of a particular group.”?


----------



## Torros (Oct 21, 2020)

messy said:


> The day after the debate he claimed he’s never heard of the proud Boys.
> His schtick is tired and over.


Proud Boys eh? Are they a WS group?


----------



## Torros (Oct 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Nonsense.


Same act I see. You're living proof that you can't teach an old, smelly dog new tricks.

I'm out. I can't stand your stench.


----------



## messy (Oct 21, 2020)

Torros said:


> Proud Boys eh? Are they a WS group?


What does your question have to do with Trump’s lie? You know he’s gonna get beat bad, don’t you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2020)

Torros said:


> Proud Boys eh? Are they a WS group?


No, they are a loosely organized hate group. They like to drink beer and fight.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2020)

So what’s up first for the Harris administration?


----------



## Torros (Oct 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, they are a loosely organized hate group. They like to drink beer and fight.


What do they hate?


----------



## Torros (Oct 30, 2020)

messy said:


> What does your question have to do with Trump’s lie? You know he’s gonna get beat bad, don’t you?


I see you still have TDS and are still paying attention to the same polls as 2016.


----------



## messy (Oct 30, 2020)

Torros said:


> I see you still have TDS and are still paying attention to the same polls as 2016.


Different polls. Do you think Trump get as many as Hillary did? Doubtful, huh? He’s not as popular as she was.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 31, 2020)

Torros said:


> What do they hate?


Americans.


----------



## nononono (Oct 31, 2020)

Torros said:


> What do they hate?





Hüsker Dü said:


> Americans.



*YES....DEMOCRATS DO !*


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Let me know when an official ECNL game happens, at which time I will admit that I was wrong about that.


So....SEVERAL official ECNL games where played.  We’ll wait for your admission!


----------



## EOTL (Dec 16, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> So....SEVERAL official ECNL games where played.  We’ll wait for your admission!


Ok, show me the proof at the ECNL website. It’s a little weird, though, to claim I’m off base when at least 98% were cancelled and Surf Cup Arizona edition is going down in flames. It’s kinda like claiming you did well on a test in which you got 98% wrong.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ok, show me the proof at the ECNL website. It’s a little weird, though, to claim I’m off base when at least 98% were cancelled and Surf Cup Arizona edition is going down in flames. It’s kinda like claiming you did well on a test in which you got 98% wrong.


So would you like the link to the EXNL Showcase that happened in Phoenix, or how about the one in South Carolina?  

Do you want a link to any particular divisions schedule/standings?

Ok, ok....I’ll just provide a link to the u16 SouthWest Schedule.  Lots of TBA games but also several with score lines of the games that were played:  





__





						Total Global Sports
					






					public.totalglobalsports.com
				




Threw in the Phoenix Showcase for added measure:





__





						Total Global Sports
					






					tgs.totalglobalsports.com


----------



## EOTL (Dec 16, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> So would you like the link to the EXNL Showcase that happened in Phoenix, or how about the one in South Carolina?
> 
> Do you want a link to any particular divisions schedule/standings?
> 
> ...


CA teams did play in AZ. You are correct.

See how easy it is to admit when you were wrong. Your turn. How many people have died of Covid?  How many more every day?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> CA teams did play in AZ. You are correct.
> 
> See how easy it is to admit when you were wrong. Your turn. How many people have died of Covid?  How many more every day?


Show me where I denied it and I’ll address the matter.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 16, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Show me where I denied it and I’ll address the matter.


Oh please, you’re a “died with” covid denialist and you know it. 

BTW, thanks for having this communication in this particular thread. Some of my finest work.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Oh please, you’re a “died with” covid denialist and you know it.
> 
> BTW, thanks for having this communication in this particular thread. Some of my finest work.


So you can’t point to anywhere specific that I denied Covid deaths?

There is a difference between “died with” and “died of” as stated by WHO and CDC.  

Don’t worry...I’ve gotten used to waiting for answers.


----------



## mlx (Dec 16, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> So you can’t point to anywhere specific that I denied Covid deaths?
> 
> There is a difference between “died with” and “died of” as stated by WHO and CDC.
> 
> Don’t worry...I’ve gotten used to waiting for answers.


Do you need a ruler? I can lend you one so you can continue this dick measuring competition.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 16, 2020)

mlx said:


> Do you need a ruler? I can lend you one so you can continue this dick measuring competition.


Touché


----------



## tenacious (Dec 19, 2020)

Haha.  I've been gone for a while. What did the 'Outlaw' do to get 86'd?

Looks like he didn't even make it to the election. Must have gone into full meltdown when it dawned on him Trump wasn't going to win...


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 21, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Haha.  I've been gone for a while. What did the 'Outlaw' do to get 86'd?
> 
> Looks like he didn't even make it to the election. Must have gone into full meltdown when it dawned on him Trump wasn't going to win...


Outlaw got 86'd for doing what everyone else was doing.  Talking politics on a non politics thread.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 21, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Outlaw got 86'd for doing what everyone else was doing.  Talking politics on a non politics thread.


Wrong. Outlaw got banned because he is a racist POS, so racist in fact that he couldn’t keep it to himself even after being suspended twice.


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Wrong. Outlaw got banned because he is a racist POS, so racist in fact that he couldn’t keep it to himself even after being suspended twice.


And you make fun of little 11 year olds and her sucker dad because he took a free handout in his time of need.  You have no kids playing youth soccer.  You need to STFU dumb dumb.....lol!  You make zero, zero and I mean zero sense.  What's up Doc?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Wrong. Outlaw got banned because he is a racist POS, so racist in fact that he couldn’t keep it to himself even after being suspended twice.


I wasn't on here or posting much back then but I remember Outlaw trying to take his/her game to the off topic thread and social justice warriors, like yourself, trying to keep him/her there so you could flag it for Dominic.  The fact is, 99% of the posters on those threads, including you, were violating the terms but apparently only the likes of you kept flagging.  That's a fact.  And for the record, you forfeited your moral high ground when bashing 18-year old girls/women speaking out against verbal, mental and emotional harassment from a coach that was entrusted to just coach and be their primary care giver when away from home.  Furthermore, you forfeited your credibility with most of us here when you essentially acknowledged you don't have kids playing soccer.  Well, at least you never denied it.  You just keep refusing to admit it. 

or Is that another strawman argument?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 21, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> I wasn't on here or posting much back then but I remember Outlaw trying to take his/her game to the off topic thread and social justice warriors, like yourself, trying to keep him/her there so you could flag it for Dominic.  The fact is, 99% of the posters on those threads, including you, were violating the terms but apparently only the likes of you kept flagging.  That's a fact.  And for the record, you forfeited your moral high ground when bashing 18-year old girls/women speaking out against verbal, mental and emotional harassment from a coach that was entrusted to just coach and be their primary care giver when away from home.  Furthermore, you forfeited your credibility with most of us here when you essentially acknowledged you don't have kids playing soccer.  Well, at least you never denied it.  You just keep refusing to admit it.
> 
> or Is that another strawman argument?


Do you miss your grand wizard leader?  Sorry not sorry.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Do you miss your grand wizard leader?  Sorry not sorry.


Nah, I actually don't give a shit.  Just pointing out your hypocrisy and lack of interests beyond other people's kids.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 21, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Nah, I actually don't give a shit.  Just pointing out your hypocrisy and lack of interests beyond other people's kids.


Gosh, if you don’t give a s**t, why’d you go out of your way to post this in support of your alpha klan leader? Upset about any opposing racism are you?



Scott m Shurson said:


> Outlaw got 86'd for doing what everyone else was doing.  Talking politics on a non politics thread.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Gosh, if you don’t give a s**t, why’d you go out of your way to post this in support of your alpha klan leader? Upset about any opposing racism are you?


Let me clarify:  I don't give a shit what you think.  I answered someone else's question.  Much like the way you insert yourself on a thread involving other people's kids.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 21, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Let me clarify:  I don't give a shit what you think.  I answered someone else's question.  Much like the way you insert yourself on a thread involving other people's kids.


I think you mean to say that you don’t like what I think, because it seems clear from your comments that you care very much what I think. Say hi to Outlaw at the next klan meeting.  Are they by Zoom now?  Probably not, I bet you’re all denialists.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I think you mean to say that you don’t like what I think, because it seems clear from your comments that you care very much what I think. Say hi to Outlaw at the next klan meeting.  Are they by Zoom now?  Probably not, I bet you’re all denialists.


You're hilarious.  In fact, you're a lot of things.  A soccer parent isn't one of them but I digress.


----------

